# Ping - ddos Attacke für LAN mit VB-Script



## Pichs (10. November 2011)

*Ping - ddos Attacke für LAN mit VB-Script*

Hi ich habe eigentlich wenig Ahnung von Programmierung und möchte eine
kleine ddos Attacke für ein LAN schreiben mit einem VB-Script.

Mein vorläufiger Code schaut einmal so aus:


```
Dim test
set test = CreateObject("Wscript.Shell")
 
test.Run "C:\Windows\System32\cmd.exe"
wscript.sleep 100
test.sendkeys ("ping IP-ADRESSE -t -l 65000 {ENTER}")
wscript.quit
```
 
Kann leider keinen Fehler sehen 
Das ganze müsste ich jetzt mit einer For-Schleife oder so ungefähr 200 mal
wiederholen, leider werden bei diesem Code unendlich viele cmd-Fenster unnötig geöffnet.
Sofort beim Öffnen des Taskmanagers mit Strg-Alt-Entf hört das Öffnen der Fenster auf.

Früher hat es das Starten des CMD-Fensters so eigentlich funktioniert, ich weiß nicht was ich jetzt falsch gemacht habe?
Irgendwer eine Idee wie ich das verbessern könnte?

Thx lg Pichs


----------



## Pokerclock (10. November 2011)

*AW: Ping - ddos Attacke für LAN mit VB-Script*

Attacken auf Netzwerke werden hier bitte nicht diskutiert. Wir können von unserer Seite aus nicht kontrollieren, was du machst. Im Zweifel müssen wir daher eine rechtswidrige Handlung vermuten oder zumindest annehmen, dass der Inhalt des Thread dafür verwendet werden kann.

-CLOSED-


----------

